# NetBeans - GuiBuilder



## tsch (21. Feb 2005)

hi!

hab da so ein problem mit netbeans, dass ich schon seit tagen versuche zu lösen. ich möchte den guibuilder starten, weiß jedoch nicht wies geht. ich benütze netbeans ide 4. im internet hab ich nach tutorials gesucht, jedoch wurde ich nicht pfündig.

danke im voraus!


----------



## Gast (21. Feb 2005)

ok, habs jetzt herausgefunden. jedoch kann ich den quelltext, der vom guibuilder zusammengestellt wurde nicht ändern. was ist da los? Außerdem würde ich gerne noch wissen, wie man die zeilenanzahl unter eclipse und netbeans einblendet.

danke!


----------



## L-ectron-X (23. Feb 2005)

Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> jedoch kann ich den quelltext, der vom guibuilder zusammengestellt wurde nicht ändern. was ist da los?


Da der Zusammenhang bzw. Aufbau der GUI von der IDE in einer XML-Datei gespeichert wird, kann die IDE z.B. auch keine selbst geschriebenen GUI-Klassen in den GUI-Editor einlesen. Ein echter Nachteil.
Man kann aber dennoch auf den Code der GUI-Klassen zugreifen und verändern, was aber etwas umständlich zu handhaben ist. Dazu möchte ich Dich bitten, das Forum mal zu durchsuchen, ich habe dazu schon einige Beiträge geschrieben, in denen ich die Vorgehensweise erläutert habe.



			
				Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Außerdem würde ich gerne noch wissen, wie man die zeilenanzahl unter eclipse und netbeans einblendet.


Bei NetBeans ist das ziemlich einfach. Dazu folgende Vorgehensweise:
Klicke nacheinander folgende Menüpunkte/GUI-Komponenten:
*Tools - Options - Editing - Editor Settings - Java Editor - Line Numbers*
Das ist jetzt zwar der Weg für die Version 3.6, in der 4.0 dürfte es aber nicht viel anders sein.
Wenn Du damit immer noch Probleme hast, schaue ich auch noch mal in die 4.0. (Die liegt bei mir auf einem anderen PC)


----------

